#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-11
<loai> السلام عليكم أخولني أريد موعد صدور 11.10 هل هو يوم الربوع ولا الخميس ؟؟
#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-13
<ALMTEM{TEM}> س.ع
<ALMTEM{TEM}> s1
<ALMTEM{TEM}> cdbs
#ubuntu-sa 2016-10-16
<ansari> سلام علیکم
